# www.HydrophytesBlog.com



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i just completed an almost final draft of a new article, _Nine Really Great Plants for Riparium Displays_. 

Hydrophyte's Blog: _Nine Really Great Plants for Riparium Displays_

this is a long post, but i include quite a bit of information. there are specific suggestions for use of Riparium Supply accessories with various plants.










_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Bronze'


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have updates in my blog that include descriptions of new plants for trials in riparium culture, among other topics.

Hydrophyte's Blog










basket grass (_Oplismenus-hirtellus_)


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am trying to develop a more tidy display for the Hydrophyte's Blog. I just switched out the old blog theme in favor of a new one. This is how the blog looks displayed in _Carrington Blog_...










I got _Carrington Blog_ from the WordPress.org site. It needs more work, but I think that I like this better. I might have fixed up the previous version with the old theme, but I had trouble figuring out the code. Now I just need to move some things around and fix the alignment of the pictures and so on.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I put together a new blog post about some new plants that I got. Here's the link...

http://hydrophytesblog.com 
*New Order from Asiatica Nursery, Part I: Schismatoglottis plants*

And here are shots of the two plants that I describe there.










_*Schismatoglottis*_* 'Frosty Kiss'*










_*Schismatoglottis picta*_


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

They have been pretty thin lately, but I just put together a new blog post on the ACA convention. Here is the link...

2010 American Cichlid Association Convention


----------

